# Louisiana Limits Redfish Galore



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Sabine Lake is producing some great redfishing. Catching them two at a time. Louisiana limits on redfish is five per day, with a slot limit of sixteen to 27 inches. Additionally, guide limits are allowed.

Come on over to Sabine Lake for some great redfishing!!


----------

